# Do Goats Annoy You?



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

mine do sometimes...

Like this week, they've been standing out there bellowing, little short bursts BAA, BAA, BAAH. I knew they were hungry, getting extra grain, but not as much hay... couldn't get more hay until today. 
Went and picked up a 750lb round and put it in their pen (running around frantically screaming the whole time). wrapped it in a panel and called it good to go! 
they were into it for an hour or so, before they got bored. then all 14 decided to stand around and bellow. BAA BAA BAA all in short bursts.. GRRR
Then Angel had no milk, the kids had crawled over the divider. so i moved her outside permanently. 

somedays they just irritate me. then otherdays I couldn't be without them.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

I had one of them day's!! I made 2 stall's in rose-bud's house so she would have company but "if" she decided to kid the other 2 goat's couldnt hurt the baby's. I go out to the barn this morning as am i'm walking out there i hear this wood cracking in the wood's on the north side of the house. I hurry up and head tword's the house (i'm a chicken) and here come's my 4 weathers on a dead run just a hollering!!! I have no clue how they got out, but they did!! Only thing i can think of is they climbed up the snow and over their house but it has a metal roof ..... so i don't know. I don't worry about them they never go far from home, in the summer their not penned up unless we leave lol!! So i put them away and go in the barn and the divider wall in knocked down and their sleeping on it!!!! Once again no clue how they got it down but it was :whatgoat: So i got to spend the day shoveling snow and rebuilding wall's ......... I guess they figured i needed my excercise!!!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I think, insted of the death penelty, they should make anyone who does something reeeaally bad...work for a whole day with a goat or two (preferably a wether and a buck). 
All I wanted to do, was take the dogs out to the White Mountains this weekend but I had to get a few chores done first. Rex (our calf) is one and a half months old now so he needed his own yard built so the goats cant get to his feed. It took me allllll day due to two and a half feet of snow and a very inquisitive wether and buck who just HAD to make sure I was doing everything right. I knew, all I had to do was tie them up, keep them out of my way, but I kept telling myself "enjoy them while you work!" 
Every time I touched something, they touched it. I made the mistake of putting my screws and hardware in a bowl that looked alot like what I feed grain in. Every time I tryed to break ice they wanted to touch the spot with their nose that I was about to hit with the ice breaker thing or stand right over the spot that I was about to wack. 
Bud loved testing the durability of the panels I was trying to put together by pushing them down in the deep snow.
If I wanted to go threw the door to Rex's house they wanted to stand there. (Like there wasnt a million other places to stand.) 
I had to grind about 8 screws that were sticking out and sharp but I couldnt get Bud to stop sucking on them. Then, when I finally got Bud to move away and started to grind the screws, both Bud and Zeb (terrified) looked at me in horrer like I was the one acting crazy!
GAAAAAHHH!!!! :hair: 
Well, I did get to go out with the dogs but it wasn't to the White Mountains like I had hoped. I had to go close to home because our road is just too icy and I have the dog boxes on a trailer and there was no way I was goint to get that up our hill. I settled for taking them out with the 4 wheeler and just as I got the first three dogs on the gang line, my husband called to tell me that he had just planted my Explorer in the bank right where I thouht I would get stuck if I was to take the dogs with the trailer. The dogs (in a frenzy to go) had no idea why they were going from the gang line back into the yard. I jumped into our pickup, drove a few miles and yanked my Explorer out of a serious snow bank and was back in no time to run the dogs. When I returned, the dogs were waiting for me at the gate, heads tilted like "has she lost her mind?"


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hehe.....oh how I know what you all mean! I posted a 'what a day!' topic Friday night......There are just some days my goats kick my butt....literately. 
They eat, and eat 'very' well now that they have kids <we were afraid of over graining - big babies - kidding problems>. But no matter what they think they are STARVING. You'd think we have a heard 2x more than we do at feeding time because they are all hollering and pleading.... 'Feed me, feed me, I'm starving...OMG feed me' LOL

Or...

If your just a few minutes late with evening meal.....there is one that will stand by the gate or fence and like a broken record she will just cry....and cry....and cry....AND CRY.....
I call her my alarm clock.... hehe...


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

LOL! We have these little pygmy twins (marykate and Ashley) Although cute in theory they are little devils. First of all they are 2 years old and still very small so breeding them is pretty much not going to happen so they are "pets". Everytime we feed they are up our butts ,they come in the house, eat the chicken lay crumbles, ram behind your knees(their horns are small so it doesnt hurt) It is just annoying. Basically anything that can be annoying about a goat they do. On the otherhand they are very friendly and not mean at all so selling them had been a thought but ...... I just cant bring myself to do it  Plus they are kinda cute in their own little way they both have this peachy color on their cheeks that looks like blush its really funny!


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

I hear ya! My Tootsie Roll jumped out of the pasture 3 times yesterday....It's still pretty cold here and the time change yesterday had me butt draggin!
so 3 times I went out and hauled her back in...did I mention my gate is frozen shut? anyway, long story short~I ended up throwing a new bale of hay in because the old was obvisouly stale in her eyes??? hopefully today the snow will be melting and make it impossible to escape??
I love 'em but some days GRRRRRR!
onder:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They where having a Baa..Baa...conference ...LOL :laugh: 

But it was a Baaadd day... for you to hear them...HeHe....Yes.... mine chat or yell at me.... when they want something... it is annoying for sure..... :doh:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I hate when they get greedy! They think you have a treat & all decide to maul you. Or I take one to the milkstand to trim hooves & they all think they need to get through the gate at once. My biggest pet peeve is when I get an escape artist who manages to knock over all of the trophies & trample all of my nice ribbons that were hanging on the barn wall--what possesses a goat to do this!! lol! 
Other than that, I think they are wonderful! 
Whatever you do, don't ask my husband his opinion on this topic! He thinks goats are great until they eat all of his plants & fruit trees...or when my previous buck decided he needed to sharpen his big scur on the little cherry tree!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok heres the real question.....
When do they NOT annoy you?? LOL

I love my goats, but sometimes they will nonstop just SCREAM when they see me or any person, that gets annoying fast

Also when they want attention, mine will start pawing and biting, darn bottle babies! lol


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

lol, or when you're trying to catch one in particular, and all of the others freak out, thinking that it's them you want to slaughter!

and..when i catch them its usually for their own good!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

My wether Dodge is always calling for me if he sees me outside, so I played a trick on him last week. I feed them and he went out to see if he could steal chicken feed. My doe and I went into their house, which was my sons old playhouse built to look like a castle. So I get this evil streak in me and start calling for Dodge. I am standing in the goat house looking out the windows and he is running circles around the castle because he can't find me. Finally after a couple of laps I tapped on the window which scarred him. He came running into the house just looking at me with these big eyes and all I could do was ask him where he had been. Of course then I had a good laugh on his behalf but it felt a little good to get even. He was a bottle baby and he yelled so much for me in the beginning that I thought I would have to sell him because he had to be bothering the neighbors as much as he did me. Lucky for him he settled down about that time.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL.... Teddy literally screams "L I I I I I Z" when it's feeding time and I'm running late! Then theres Heidi who has this annoying screechy voice and starts as soon as I get home from work, she sounds like somethings trying to eat her!

Once they have their hay though they forget who I am!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

LOL LIZ!
I have a couple with unique voices. Rose bellows MAA but it's VERY low and crackly. :doh:

Nubians2 -- hehe good trick!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh don't get me started on their 'voices.' Hehe.... Wild Child has the awfullest voice ever LOL She literately sounds like she is dying, it's crazy bad LOL We all start chiming in when we are out feeding, and it does get quite funny!
There is no Baaaa It's.... Blehhhhh Blehhhh and it's dragged out and seriously...annoying, hehe.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Love this topic! One of mine has an irritating voice & she uses it! Her name is Brikhaus but it's those times when I change her name.
No one will ever be able to sneak into the goat pen cause of bottle baby Libby. Dont really like the name but Lippy fits.

Then there was when 4 of them in birthing suite & somehow one of the latches came loose one morning before I got there. There wasnt any berries so she hadnt been out long.
But the next morning I open the barn door & there she is, out with her brood, charges the door & shes free for a few minutes. This time some sheets of plywood that had been propped up against the bales to keep barn kitties from sharpening claws on hay had been knocked over, christened with pee & lots of berries. :veryangry: 
No my goats never annoy me.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If I keep mine well fed they are usually really quiet...when they're on free choice hay...which they usually are, I usually don't have a problem unless they run out of water, which is rare, but sometimes. 

My weaned/yearling kids are the ones that aren't free choiced right now and they are SO annoying when I go out to feed...they are always wanting their grain too and even if they have new hay put in their pen, they'll cry and cry until they get their grain. 

But...what would I do without them.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Well mine aren't loud but they can definitely be annoying! Especially when my does try to trip me and then flatten me for the grain bowl....or even worse...never try to eat a PB&J sandwich around the goats! AHHHHHH mine would trample me...then eat my hair while I was down! LOL Or when they step on your toe..and then lean all of their weight INTO your foot as your screaming....yeah thats a lot of fun! :shocked: :roll: 

But a goaty kiss is still the best! I would be so bored without all of their ANTICS.....plus....without them my husband would have nothing to complain about! :laugh:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I LOVE it when I am trying to clean up their yard and they all have to be right in my business...jumping in the wheel barrow and knocking it over, standing on the shovel, walking through the piles of straw and poop that I raked up and scattering it everywhere again. Everything takes twice as long as it should! 

It's also nice when they have to stand so close to me that when they poop or squat to pee it lands right on my foot, or worse, inside my boot!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Ben and Moose are my 2 loudest. I had always wanted a nubiun until I got Ben. He will be my only nubiun. Sunday we cleaned out the flooded shed with everyone around and under us the whole time. We put down some pine shavings to help dry it out....Ben decides to munch on some. We have used it in the past and no one paid much attention other a "trial" nibble. Ben got the runs so he got pepto which he hates but Romeo loves. Trying to force one while keeping another out of it was just so much fun. I got it down Ben and let Romeo have a little. He will suck it out of the syringe. Ben is feeling better this morning but still doesn't want his pellets. He wanted me to break apart an alfalfa cube and hand feed him. :sigh: Yes. I kneeled til my legs hurt feeding him little bits.
It was raining last night when we got home so I didn't give anyone alfalfa cubes. (they get wet and yuck) I go inside to put on my pj's and Moose see's my bathroom light go on.....BAAAAAAAAaa! I have to open the window and talk to him for awhile til he gives up and goes back to his shed. Looking none to happy. I got "the sheep evil eye".

Devil or angel I still love them. most of the time


----------

